# Please critique-- Which one should I go look at/try out?? Please leave critique.



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I really like Paris; she has nice movement. She also has a sleek and shiny coat-always a good sign. She is also oldER... not too young (like 4 or 5) so she has more experience. Paris all the way! I would buy her if I could.


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

Paris is off at the trot, she also doesn't pick up the left lead much at all and when she does it looks very odd. The rider let her go around on the wrong lead half the time when jumping. She should have been on the left lead instead she jumped it all on the right. She is pretty though. I like the second mare.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

i agree that she (paris) looks off. but that video is over 2 years old, i like the second horse as well. its all up to you though


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Horseloverd2-- haha. Thanks  I think she has a very beautiful sleek coat as well  I agree, her movement is great in some parts of the video.. but also some of it is not so great.

rider4life422-- I don't see how she looks off... maybe it's just me.. I just noticed now that her canter is on the wrong lead  oh well, it doesn't mean it makes the horse worse, it just means the rider was giving her the wrong aids. 

ALYJOMOFO-- True, the video is over two years old, the horse could be worse or better at the moment... maybe they should get their own video... it would be more helpful.. but o well.. we still get to see what her conformation is, and how she moves. 

Anyways, thanks soooo much guys. I truly appreciate you taking your own time to help a stranger  THANKS DDDDD

This is sooo hard... if only the other 2 horses had videos...


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I mean, she is a little off-I'll agree-but I don't think that matters much if you want to train her. =) It could have been the rider.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I like Paris. I think her rider definitely wasn't doing her any favors. 
I'd go see her.

Good luck!
:]


----------



## xDressageDivAx (Apr 28, 2009)

Paris is a nice hors! Shame about the rider!! xXx


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like paris, she is a nice looking girl, and seems nice. i think that was the riders fault and the video is also 2 years old, so i would go give paris a try, or even go try all of them and see which one you like best!


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

The rider wouldn't make her head bob like that at the trot. She puts her feet down and picks them up right away which causes her to use her neck and head and "bob". The horse needs the neck at the walk and canter but it should stay relitively still at the trot. It looks like its in the left front but I could be wrong, that could also account for her not picking up the left lead. She doesn't do the bob all the time but she definately picks up the feet a little quicker than normal. It could be that she needs shoes, is sore, or got trimmed too short, but definately make sure you don't want to start out with feet problems


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I did notice the head bob, but I'd still go see her. Since it was filmed so long ago it may be resolved or nonexistent anymore. :] If she's still doing that then at least you saw for yourself.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, maybe I should e-mail the owners and ask a few questions... then I can narrow it down to a couple, or maybe none.

Her head bobbing was getting on my nerves  lol But, nothing that a new rider and/or training can fix. 

I should check out her feet as well if I go to see her 

Thanks again everyone, I appreciate your help


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, and I was interested in going on trail rides and such as well... I wonder if she would be good for that... I guess I will have to ask the owners.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi, I noticed one of your ads was in Castanet .. Meaning your somewhere in my area!

Where abouts do you live? I'm in Kelowna .. I'm ALWAYS looking for someone to ride with! 

I got my horse from Castanet too


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Hi, I noticed one of your ads was in Castanet .. Meaning your somewhere in my area!
> 
> Where abouts do you live? I'm in Kelowna .. I'm ALWAYS looking for someone to ride with!
> 
> I got my horse from Castanet too


Oh hey! I am from the kelowna area as well! xD
Thats so cool!


----------

